# HALLOWEEN Which Witch? Game, Cauldron Prop, Graveyard Fog, Cedar Point Witches | yard



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

From my video description:

This is my special Halloween video. I share videos from three of my channels I've had over the years. It includes the following unique fun content ^v^

• From my Collection THX138 I share my fun video of our original vintage 1970 Which Witch? by Milton Bradley 3D Board Game large box edition with snares and traps reminiscent of Mouse Trap. I added funny subtitles in addition to a voice over commentary of how to play the game.

• From my yardhaunt2000 Halloween Yard Haunt Props, Displays, and Fog Chillers channel I share my Fog Chiller Witch Cauldron Props, and Bonus Instruction of how to get Low Lying Graveyard Fog using a 48qt Coleman Igloo Ice Cube Cooler DIY version of the Vortex Fusion product using a Gemmy 400W fogger, regular fog juice and ice cubes or Ghosts of Halloween designed Trash Can Fog Chiller using 4" x 8ft of semi-rigid aluminum drier duct and 22 lbs of bagged ice, a Chauvet 1200 1,180W Fog Machine and Froggy's Freezin' Fog Juice.

• From my amusement420 Cedar Point Amusement Park channel I share my Haunt at HalloWeekends vide clips of Dancing Parade Witches and Call of the Scare Cedar Point Witch. Bonus clip is a marching band sheet ghost from the parade.

Have fun on Halloween!

Thank 4 watching!

Subscribe for more and Click Send Me Updates!


----------

